# Remove NISSAN Emblem



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Yes i did search and i couldnt find a good description on how to take off the nissan emblem off a b14. i looked inside the trunk and couldnt see any holes/screws/nuts in where the emblem goes. the reason why im doing this is because i just painted the ugly red center piece white (my car color) and now i wanna take the nissan emblem off to paint it either gold or red/white...what u think?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

IIRC, it should just pop off... then use 3M adhesive remover to get rid of the left over adhesion and ghost mark...


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> IIRC, it should just pop off... then use 3M adhesive remover to get rid of the left over adhesion and ghost mark...




doesnt it leave 2 holes??


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the holes will be covered once you put it back on...unless you're talking about taking it off permanently


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

someone else asked this same question (not bustin just informing) and yes it will leave holes also a "raised" area its not worth it to take off the emblem completly. it is held on to the plastic with some double sided tape and that it just use a little screw driver and be careful and pry it off will leave two holes one is smaller than the other so you dont put it on upside down and dont paint it gold to flashy for my tastes i painted myne satin black


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

satin black would be the best way to go :thumbup:

and im wondering how you managed to paint around the emblem in the first place...unless of course a shop did it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> satin black would be the best way to go :thumbup:
> 
> and im wondering how you managed to paint around the emblem in the first place...unless of course a shop did it


naw i think he just painted over it.............but did he take the reflecter off completly befor he painted it?if he didnt im sure he over sprayed onto other things even if he tape it up :showpics:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea, takes about 8 secs to get the emblem off, just use a small flathead.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

well i used masking tape and lotta newspapers. i painted the whole center piece including the emblem, because i was gonna paint the emblem in a different color again.. changed my mind about gold now. and i covered the back up lights and the keyhole with some tape also. 

i sanded it, 2 coats of fast drying red primer, 3 coats of white base coat. and 3 coats of clear. ill take some pix once my axle gets fixed cuz the car aint moving now 

and no i didnt take off the whole center piece, i painted it while its still attached to the car.


----------

